

Seven Weird Habits That Will Change Your Life - JacobAldridge
http://www.illuminatedmind.net/2010/04/22/seven-weird-habits-that-will-change-your-life/

======
winter_blue
This is the worse advice I've ever read. It goes against everything I've heard
& known from experience.

"Doubt and hold back yourself" is perhaps the worst advice of it all, the
right advice should be "Trust in your gut feeling, and everything will
follow."

Bad advice does more harm than many other forms of abuse combined, so if you
don't want to suffer - don't read this article.

An example of good advice would be:
<http://avalon.law.yale.edu/18th_century/let31.asp>

